

Zimmerman not guilty - Jaigus
http://news.yahoo.com/george-zimmerman-murder-trial--live-video-and-chat-222843188.html

======
kunai
Read the Guidelines, please:

"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic."

Flagged.

~~~
Myrmornis
The outcome of this trial teaches us that in American society, if you plan to
stand up for yourself on the streets against someone who is harassing you, it
is essential that you arm yourself to do so.

It teaches black American parents that they must tell their children either to
carry legal guns, or that they must always back off from harassment. Otherwise
those kids just might not come home from the shops.

That is an interesting development in US society that is certainly worthy of
HN. Compare it to e.g. the pages and pages written about a Korean pilot
getting a landing wrong. Also much more significant than a couple of immigrant
kids placing backpack bombs at a public event.

~~~
Shivetya
It teaches none of that, black children are far more likely to die at the
hands of another black American than any other race.

A show trial is not worthy of HN, this was an attempt to achieve social
justice of legal justice.

The real crime is all those who pushed for this trial are doing so to redirect
attention from the fact that blacks are far more likely to die at the hands of
another.

The Korean pilot story was more appropriate because as geeks we like tech and
tech could eventually negate pilot error if pilots exist in the future.

~~~
Myrmornis
> blacks are far more likely to die at the hands of another.

Poor people are far more likely to die at the hands of another poor person.

FTFY. If you ever go to the USA, you'll discover that in the urban areas
socio-economic class and race are just the tiniest little bit correlated.

~~~
muzz
Similar point raised by Jamelle Bouie:
[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/07/15/the-
trayvon...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/07/15/the-trayvon-
martin-killing-and-the-myth-of-black-on-black-crime.html)

